# My Pocket Watch Collection



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Over the time I have acquired a few pocket watches (and once chain that I'm really proud of cause it was so difficult to find). I will present them in the following lines.

My first pocket watch was (and still is) this Zodiac. I don't know very much about Zodiac pocket watches. If anyone can shed some light on their history I would be very grateful. It's pretty rare, I have seen only 2 or 3 more in quite some years (but none in this condition and this old). I suppose it is made in the 1940s but I'm not that sure. As I've told you before, if anyone can give me more details it would be great.



















My second pocket watch is this Molnija which is special (sort of) because it has that precision regulator (resembles to swan's neck but it's a bit different).



















My last (but not least) pocket watch is this sterling silver "H. STONE - LEEDS" . It was made in 1896 (at least that's where the case makings point me to). Currently it's not working. I mean, it does briefly but I wasn't able to find a proper key to wind it and to set the time.



















Any comments or intel (most of all about the first and the third one) are welcome.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh. I forgot about my pocket watch chain. It is not sterling silver but I searched quite a bit for this type of chain (which is more casual and more comfortable imo):










PS: What's up with the picture limit/post?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You can post 6 pics per post. If you want to add more, you simply start another post as you have done above.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the hands on the zodiac would love a wrist watch with hands like that!!! What would that kind of hand be called? It is like a broad sword but not quite?


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

no8yogi said:


> I love the hands on the zodiac would love a wrist watch with hands like that!!! What would that kind of hand be called? It is like a broad sword but not quite?


Yes, they look very nice. They are genuine and were blued using the heat method (old school), not this newer cold method.

I've done a bit of research on the spot and I think I found out their name: Feuille or Foglia.

More details here: http://people.timezone.com/library/archives/archives631703858240442348


----------

